# a noob tank "RTFM" trigon corner tank



## jimwalsh (2 Oct 2012)

gulp here goes 

my first foray into planted tank land

all criticism gratefully received... 

this is no doubt the start of a series of blunders and miss steps.

but its all part of the fun I guess

substrate is in with a collection of rocks

I am figuring out how to attach various bits and pieces together.


----------



## jimwalsh (2 Oct 2012)

*Re: a noob tank "RTFM"*

the tank is a trigon 190l corner tank

I am running a fluval 305 filter and hoping to get an inline heater and co2 on there although I am worried that this may disrupt the flow too much...


----------



## Kristoph91 (2 Oct 2012)

*Re: a noob tank "RTFM"*

Needs more hardscape mate, those rocks look too small for a tank that shape and size. 

They'd look great like that in a japanese style Iwagumi tank, but what are you thinking in terms of planting ?


----------



## jimwalsh (2 Oct 2012)

*Re: a noob tank "RTFM"*

I have Eleocharis acicularis

Clinopodium brownei

ludwigia arcuata

Pogestemon eustralis

(a mixed box from aqua essentials)





I have this bit of bog wood as well but it doesnt seem right to me....

hmmm all suggestions are welcome...


----------



## Kristoph91 (2 Oct 2012)

*Re: a noob tank "RTFM"*

I would say, get a lot more plants, get rid of your rocks and just use the bogwood as a centre piece. Plant around it.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (2 Oct 2012)

*Re: a noob tank "RTFM"*

Hi Jim, looks ok, however as your first attempt i would honestly advise using very little hard scape, i believe corner tanks can be a challenge with flow so the less items you have in the tank the easier your life will be until you get a feel.
Saying that Kris's idea of the one piece of wood would work better.


----------



## geoffbark (3 Oct 2012)

*Re: a noob tank "RTFM"*

Just go for it Jim,

Don't worry about what others think, you will learn as you go on, and get inspiration and your tank will change many times as you try diffrent flows, landscapes, plants fish etc.


----------



## Ian Holdich (3 Oct 2012)

*Re: a noob tank "RTFM"*

corner tanks are a pain, but it can be done really well as Gary Nelson has proved.

I do agree with Geoff on this one, for a first go, i wouldn't worry to much about hardscape, and i would concentrate on growing the plants first as corners are not the easiest to get right (I speak from experience). I would suggest using a spray bar to begin with though. I would also suggest a more powerful filter as well.


----------



## jimwalsh (5 Oct 2012)

*Re: a noob tank "RTFM"*

thanks for all the opinions

I have gone with a simple stone layout and will attempt to just get plants growing.

the CO2 is up and running my drop counter is green

and the plants are in...

I seem to not have quite managed the technique of getting my stem plants into the substrate as this morning when I came down there was half a dozen floaters....

the water seems very cloudy as well. (hopefully this will clear)

Should I be doing daily water changes at this point?


----------



## jack-rythm (5 Oct 2012)

*Re: a noob tank "RTFM"*

Hi,

Welcome to ukaps! you will love it!  I would like to say that I have a general rule as to not use both types of hardscape, (wood and rock) I would tend to choose one and stick with it, unless I had a specific aim. I would disagree with the above comments though.. I think you should keep the rocks and take out the wood. As long as all rock is the same. Dont have clashing rocks as this will unbalance your zen. I think corner tanks, as everyone will tell you are notoriously difficult for achieving the correct flow. but if u spend lots of time reading on ukaps you will figure something out im sure.

What sort of substrate you reppin?


----------



## jimwalsh (5 Oct 2012)

*Re: a noob tank "RTFM"*

I am using eco-complete with ADA aquasoil at the top


----------



## jimwalsh (8 Oct 2012)

*Re: a noob tank "RTFM"*





plants in 5 days ago.

I started out with nicely bunched groups of plants but after several days of floaters at the top I have just been shoving them back in haphazardly...

does anyone have any tips about how to get stem plants to stay put?

there appears to be fine black dust on many plant leaves... is this the start of algae?


----------



## Ben22 (11 Oct 2012)

*Re: a noob tank "RTFM"*

Heya dude. I'm no expert at all this but looking at the pictures this is what I have come up with lol. The foreground looks catered for and the Rock placement has worked well with your plants, however with that size of a tank you need to cover that negative space above the rocks. Maybe some background plants like amazon swords. Something that grows tall and fills the blank space.


----------



## jack-rythm (11 Oct 2012)

*Re: a noob tank "RTFM"*

I think I slightly agree, in order to achieve a well accomplished iwagumi I personally believe we need to house this sort of scape in a low height tank to really set off the feeling of iwagumi... having said that I know people that have successfully achieved iwagumi in tall tanks using taller stone.. its got potential though buddy. 

Nice one  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimwalsh (11 Oct 2012)

*Re: a noob tank "RTFM"*

thanks for that I was thinking the same thing.

 I have ordered Echinodorus osiris and Limnophila sessiliflora which might help


----------



## jack-rythm (11 Oct 2012)

*Re: a noob tank "RTFM"*

Im assuming its a new tank buddy? limnophila is a great starter plant as it gets incredibly hungry and grows extra fast. this absorbs the nutrients that linger in your tank keeping your ammonia levels down. Limnophila sessiliflora is a good and undemanding plant which is a good for new tank set ups. The plant often grows leggy in poor light though so be aware of this, but this can be counteracted to some extent by stimulating growth by CO2 addition. It can be very beautiful when planted in groups. In good growing conditions it sends out runners and spreads across the bottom. I think your main concern wil be water flow, but a power head from china should sort this out  Who knows you maybe ok 

Echinodorus osiris is a sweet plant. if you have enough light it will go red and say red 

Jack


----------



## Iain Sutherland (11 Oct 2012)

*Re: a noob tank "RTFM"*

hey jim, floating plants happen to everyone when starting out.  Use good tweezers and push them in deep.  A good technique is to push the stems in vertically with the tweezers at 45 degrees, then pull the tweezers out at 45 degrees so you dont pull the stem back out.

The black dust may just be from the substrate as you keep disturbing it by replanting, if so then you will be able to waft/wipe the leaves and remove the dust during WC which should ideally be daily when newly set up.  You cant keep the tank clean enough at this stage mate.  If it doesnt come away from the leaf it may be diatoms which with good maintenance, flow, co2 etc will 'burn out' after a while and is quite normal in new tanks.
Have you got the co2 now?  If not have you considered liquid carbon for the time being?  Also keep your lighting low for now, max 5 hours.


----------



## jimwalsh (11 Oct 2012)

*Re: a noob tank "RTFM"*



			
				jackrythm said:
			
		

> Im assuming its a new tank buddy? limnophila is a great starter plant as it gets incredibly hungry and grows extra fast. this absorbs the nutrients that linger in your tank keeping your ammonia levels down. Limnophila sessiliflora is a good and undemanding plant which is a good for new tank set ups. The plant often grows leggy in poor light though so be aware of this, but this can be counteracted to some extent by stimulating growth by CO2 addition. It can be very beautiful when planted in groups. In good growing conditions it sends out runners and spreads across the bottom. I think your main concern wil be water flow, but a power head from china should sort this out  Who knows you maybe ok
> 
> Echinodorus osiris is a sweet plant. if you have enough light it will go red and say red
> 
> Jack


cheers buddy. I have ordered a powerhead 

where would be the best place to situate it? beneath the out let or about the co2 diffuser in the right corner?


----------



## jimwalsh (11 Oct 2012)

*Re: a noob tank "RTFM"*



			
				easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> hey jim, floating plants happen to everyone when starting out.  Use good tweezers and push them in deep.  A good technique is to push the stems in vertically with the tweezers at 45 degrees, then pull the tweezers out at 45 degrees so you dont pull the stem back out.
> 
> The black dust may just be from the substrate as you keep disturbing it by replanting, if so then you will be able to waft/wipe the leaves and remove the dust during WC which should ideally be daily when newly set up.  You cant keep the tank clean enough at this stage mate.  If it doesnt come away from the leaf it may be diatoms which with good maintenance, flow, co2 etc will 'burn out' after a while and is quite normal in new tanks.
> Have you got the co2 now?  If not have you considered liquid carbon for the time being?  Also keep your lighting low for now, max 5 hours.


I have had the co2 running since setting up although I am struggling to get the correct amount of bubbles (either to much or not enough).

I am also using liquid co2 as well


----------



## jack-rythm (11 Oct 2012)

*Re: a noob tank "RTFM"*

[/quote]
cheers buddy. I have ordered a powerhead 

where would be the best place to situate it? beneath the out let or about the co2 diffuser in the right corner?[/quote]

Now this is the question.. I have never owned a corner tank but others maybe able to help you on this.. if it was me I would situate it in a different area to the inlet pipe to allow for maximum flow.. Im ging to be honest mate I dont know the exact place to put this as I have never owned one.. but what you dont want is the inlet and power head facing one another as the flow will just form  dead spots.. Can anyone help on this subject??

JAK


----------



## Ben22 (11 Oct 2012)

*Re: a noob tank "RTFM"*

Boom totally agree with the above. Post some pics of the progress


----------



## jimwalsh (11 Oct 2012)

*Re: a noob tank "RTFM"*


----------



## jimwalsh (11 Oct 2012)

*Re: a noob tank "RTFM"*


----------



## jimwalsh (11 Oct 2012)

*Re: a noob tank "RTFM"*





does this colour look about right?


----------



## Gary Nelson (11 Oct 2012)

*Re: a noob tank "RTFM"*

Hi Jim, I'd say that drop checker is more towards the blue side.. You need a bit more co2 in - mines veering more to yellow sometimes. Aim for bright lime green.


----------



## jimwalsh (11 Oct 2012)

*Re: a noob tank "RTFM"*

my bubble count is already about 2-3 per second should i turn it up further?


----------



## jimwalsh (11 Oct 2012)

*Re: a noob tank "RTFM"*





one more shot


----------



## jimwalsh (12 Oct 2012)

*Re: a noob tank "RTFM"*

added a powerhead which seems to have helped I have managed to turn down the co2 and the drop checker is more lime  green

my plants look relatively happy at the moment (early days I know)


----------



## jimwalsh (18 Oct 2012)

*Re: a noob tank "RTFM"*


----------



## jimwalsh (22 Oct 2012)

*Re: a noob tank "RTFM"*








several additions swords at the back and Limnophila sessiliflora behind the big stone

my lights stopped working so I have replaced them with led (TMC grobeams)

i have added a spray bar which has seemed to help the flow

and I have moved the ceramic diffuser below the inlet and I have been able to turn down the CO2 and the dropchecker is now much more green


----------



## jimwalsh (29 Oct 2012)

*Re: a noob tank "RTFM"*

all change again got a new JBL 1501 which is not working so the 305 is back on duty but I have swapped over to an inline diffuser

plants seem happy...


----------



## jack-rythm (30 Oct 2012)

*Re: a noob tank "RTFM"*

Starting to bush out well. Bit intrigued bout how your going to use that above space. Can see you eventually just going all out for a jungle style tank.  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimwalsh (30 Oct 2012)

*Re: a noob tank "RTFM"*

thinking about getting some twisty wood and retro fitting it to the scape...

all tips appreciated!


----------



## Lindy (30 Oct 2012)

*Re: a noob tank "RTFM"*

Attach the wood to something heavy ie stone or slate. I'm peed off with the number of times my wood has moved because I've snagged it when doing maintenance and It never goes back to quite the same place. I got some nano redmoore root(for my 16l) from thegreenmachine and have tied it to a heavy piece of slate. I wrapped the slate in a hair net first the tied the wood to the hairnet and then ran some nylon over the top of the hair net to tighten it all down. I then covered with the substrate. Now when I knock it it has some movement but goes back to its normal postion. Now I just have to do the same with the wood in my other tank but will have to wait as there is root tabs in the substate and I'm scared of disturbing them!


----------



## jimwalsh (30 Oct 2012)

*Re: a noob tank "RTFM"*

ldcgroomer thanks for that, this sort of info is why this forum great!


----------



## jack-rythm (30 Oct 2012)

*Re: a noob tank "RTFM"*

Great idea on the hairnet! U could even stick some moss or Riccia in it!   

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lindy (30 Oct 2012)

*Re: a noob tank "RTFM"*

Well the hairnet and slate are completely covered in substrate.


----------



## jack-rythm (30 Oct 2012)

*Re: a noob tank "RTFM"*

Oh OK.. well could be an idea for a future scape for anyone.. nice wood though mate

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ben22 (1 Nov 2012)

*Re: a noob tank "RTFM"*

agree with the above would look good with some wood or something to fill the negative space.


----------



## jimwalsh (2 Nov 2012)

*Re: a noob tank "RTFM"*

new filter all fitted ehiem 2078, the plants are all doing st vitus dance at present...

will post new pics soon


----------



## jimwalsh (6 Nov 2012)

*Re: a noob tank "RTFM"*

the filter seems almost too strong for the tank 

all of the substrate at the front of the tank is being pushed backwards and exposing the roots of the hair grass...

also all of my plants are covered in a fine black dust which appears to be disturbed substrate.

on a more positive note I have put in fish from my old tank 
3 rummynose
3 black neon
2 corys
3 ottos
2 platys

they are all very happy and enjoying their new home.


----------



## jimwalsh (6 Nov 2012)

*Re: a noob tank "RTFM"*






the rummynose are really much happier in this tank...

the platy that was chasing them has found a plant to hide behind and sulk at the loss of his plastic castle


----------



## jimwalsh (7 Nov 2012)

*Re: a noob tank "RTFM"*





messing around with photoshop


----------



## jack-rythm (7 Nov 2012)

*Re: a noob tank "RTFM"*

looking nice and clean buddy. good job


----------



## jimwalsh (12 Nov 2012)

*Re: a noob tank "RTFM"*

i have got a couple of pieces of manzy wood from ebay



any thoughts on placement or mosses/plants to attach would be welcom


----------



## jimwalsh (15 Nov 2012)

*Re: a noob tank "RTFM"*


----------



## jimwalsh (22 Nov 2012)

*Re: a noob tank "RTFM"*





new hardscape + carpet and blyxa from hoggie  

mood lighting leds behind the frosted background adds a nice little bit of colour


----------



## jimwalsh (28 Nov 2012)

weekly update. 

HC strands everywhere... those pesky corys seem to delight in uprooting the bits I have just put in...


----------



## hydrophyte (28 Nov 2012)

Nice setup!


----------



## jimwalsh (29 Nov 2012)

forgot to mention 

installed a grobeam 1000 HD at the back corner of the the trigon hood


----------



## jimwalsh (12 Jan 2013)

minor rescape 

now it seems to work better with the spray bar rather than jet for me.

I know that other trigon owners (gary) have used the jet outlet successfully but I seem to get alot of uprooting plants with that.

not really happy with the scape as it stands but will keep with it for a while till I get the energy to overhaul completely


----------



## sanj (12 Jan 2013)

I think that rock is well placed, draws your eye and it felt balanced in first picture at the top the page.


----------



## jimwalsh (13 Jan 2013)

thanks sanj 

its all a bit messy in there at the mo 

but I have some plans afoot to tidy things up

watch this space!


----------



## LondonDragon (13 Jan 2013)

The wood is too flat now, you nee to get it up again (no pun intended lol)
Also you need to clean that glass


----------



## Gary Nelson (13 Jan 2013)

I agree with Paulo, that the scape needs a bit more height, the plants that you have look nice and healthy so well done mate... Trigons are hard at the best of times, so getting the flow correct and plants healthy is a great achievement.


----------



## jimwalsh (14 Jan 2013)

I had exactly the same thought and have propped up the wood during the last water change... 
thanks for the feedback.


----------



## jimwalsh (15 Jan 2013)

the gas is misting up the tank

I have now been ei dosing for a month and growth has really taken off.


----------



## jimwalsh (23 Jan 2013)

have experimented with taking of the opaque backing not sure if I prefer it on or off...


----------



## LondonDragon (23 Jan 2013)

I would say off  plant lots of stems at the back and it will cover it in no time


----------



## Ady34 (23 Jan 2013)

I must say, with the utmost respect to everyone who uses them, I'm not a fan of the opaque backgrounds as they seem difficult to apply perfectly and often end up with air bubbles which give a less appealing result than without it!
For me personally I much prefer your tank without the backing, it has a much greater depth, looks more crisp and your equipment in the photo is almost invisible now too!
Reflections are a slight issue, but you could experiment with some matt black, blue or white card behind the tank if your unsure of having no background. Looking at your photo I think a dark background would suit best.
Really nice scape, I also like the wood raised.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## LondonDragon (23 Jan 2013)

Agree with Ady, looks like a completely different tank with out it! leave it off


----------



## jimwalsh (23 Jan 2013)

thanks fellas

I am leaning towards leaving it off...


----------



## nayr88 (23 Jan 2013)

Tons better without the background for sure. 

Tank looks good mate, your being way to hard in yourself haha. With the right pruning and growth here n there could be a really reeeeally nice tank 

Bags of potential


----------



## jimwalsh (27 Jan 2013)

bit of a prune


----------



## nayr88 (27 Jan 2013)

Looking good mate 
Keep up the good work haha


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (31 Jan 2013)

Nice growth Jim, tanks looking lush!
Keep up the good work.

Cheers,


----------



## dagzz (3 Feb 2013)

looking healthy keep it up


----------



## jimwalsh (6 Feb 2013)

bugger my grobeam 1000 has somehow filled with water...
all of the leds have failed
it has never been submersed 
really gutted I am going to send it back to TMC


----------



## Gary Nelson (6 Feb 2013)

jimwalsh said:


> bugger my grobeam 1000 has somehow filled with water...
> all of the leds have failed
> it has never been submersed
> really gutted I am going to send it back to TMC



Have you fitted it under the rear Juwel panel/flap? I'm wondering if these lights are designed to have the heat sink area out of where condensation can be - maybe someone else can advise, I've only just fitted a tile to the rear panel myself this week, experimenting at the moment.... I don't really want to damage it though if the heat sink can't cope with the condensation


----------



## jimwalsh (6 Feb 2013)

Gary Nelson said:


> Have you fitted it under the rear Juwel panel/flap? I'm wondering if these lights are designed to have the heat sink area out of where condensation can be - maybe someone else can advise, I've only just fitted a tile to the rear panel myself this week, experimenting at the moment.... I don't really want to damage it though if the heat sink can't cope with the condensation


that is exactly where I had it. I would be careful I think the condensation dripped down into the unit.

I am hoping that TMC will be kind and replace it...


----------



## jimwalsh (8 Feb 2013)

popped into TMC today and got a replacement  the 1500 not sure what I am going to do ...


----------



## jimwalsh (12 Feb 2013)

added lots of blyxa today which is looking a bit scruffy as you would expect there is a marked contrast in green between the new bits and the stuff that has been there a while.

starting to feel a little bit more settled with this tank.

I feel that perhaps some wood on the right might balance things up a bit 

and perhaps some long frond type plants at the back and sides might work

all suggestions comments etc welcome


----------



## jack-rythm (12 Feb 2013)

Really is getting there nate, your blues will brighten up too.  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimwalsh (12 Feb 2013)

jack-rythm said:


> Really is getting there nate, your blues will brighten up too.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


blues?


----------



## jimwalsh (12 Feb 2013)




----------



## Ady34 (13 Feb 2013)

Hi Jim.


jimwalsh said:


> I feel that perhaps some wood on the right might balance things up a bit
> 
> all suggestions comments etc welcome


Is the wood you have one piece or several pieces? It looks like several pieces (maybe 3 or more) from the images and video. Could you not just split them up more and position them to add more balance to the scape? I'd maybe try leaving the 2 shorter pieces where they are and use the longest branch to maybe reach the opposing way towards the right of the tank? 
Some taller stems at the rear would add an extra depth, and would finish things off nicely. Maybe something with a red tone as a feature  plant, maybe hygrophila pinnatifida which has an interesting leaf formation, is a nice red/brown colour which will work well with your current plants and wood.....just a suggestion, but you could try any stem you like the look of, I think it will definitely add to your scape.
It's looking really nice.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## jack-rythm (13 Feb 2013)

jimwalsh said:


> blues?


The one downfall to using my phone.. Sorry.. I meant, blyxa! Sorry

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimwalsh (28 Feb 2013)

a minor alteration after some sage words on here

Jack sent me some lovely plants which are very happy at the front left and the blyxa is starting to recover


----------



## 1stgolf (28 Feb 2013)

Really nice layout of the wood mate.


----------



## jimwalsh (9 Mar 2013)

added moss and testing out black card behind the glass


----------



## jimwalsh (14 Mar 2013)

urgh really struggling with a white fluffy algae on the moss and the wood around the moss. 

I have cleaned filter done a partial water change turned up the co2 to maximum


----------



## Ady34 (15 Mar 2013)

jimwalsh said:


> urgh really struggling with a white fluffy algae on the moss and the wood around the moss.
> 
> I have cleaned filter done a partial water change turned up the co2 to maximum


Are you sure it is an algae and not a mould from the wood? Could you post a picture?


----------



## jimwalsh (17 Mar 2013)

sorry for the poor quality

any thoughts on best way to deal with this? I have turned up the co2 as far as I can. I have cleaned filter and done a 50% water change

I am double dosing liquid carbon

anything else?


----------



## jimwalsh (21 Mar 2013)

new camera arrived and I am having a little play


----------



## jimwalsh (21 Mar 2013)




----------



## jimwalsh (21 Mar 2013)

the last picture show some of the mould/algae that refuses to die despite pummelling with co2 and glut


----------



## jimwalsh (29 Mar 2013)




----------



## NanoJames (29 Mar 2013)

Hahaha, I love the demon corydoras and tetras in the most recent photo!


----------



## jimwalsh (30 Mar 2013)

thanks mate

I am hacking my way through the jungle this afternoon so hopefully things will look a little neater soon

I am getting the impression that planted tanks reflect a lot of the owners (hence why mine is such a mess!)


----------



## NanoJames (30 Mar 2013)

I hope you have time to upload photos after! I like how it looks, especially the hardscape. The wood layout is really nice!


----------



## Ady34 (30 Mar 2013)

This is looking really good, the new stems at the centre rear have really added to the depth of the scape. It has a really nice shape, and a little trimming of the hygrophila at the right will highlight that further.



jimwalsh said:


> I am getting the impression that planted tanks reflect a lot of the owners (hence why mine is such a mess!)


your tank looks very organised and well thought out to me 
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## jimwalsh (3 Apr 2013)




----------



## jimwalsh (3 Apr 2013)

you can see the algae/mould? here on the moss


----------



## jimwalsh (3 Apr 2013)




----------



## jimwalsh (3 Apr 2013)




----------



## jimwalsh (3 Apr 2013)




----------



## Deano3 (3 Apr 2013)

lovely setup really like this scape and I know that corner tanks are supposed to be hard to scape 

Dean


----------



## jimwalsh (9 Apr 2013)

noticed the pearling today still cant shift this moss/wood mould/algae


----------



## jimwalsh (15 Apr 2013)

new dual peristaltic pump fitted I have mixed up an all in one mix and have liquid carbon in the other


----------



## jimwalsh (16 Apr 2013)

I would appreciate some advice:

the Amazon swords on the right are starting to take over this tank... Can someone suggest a replacement plant that has a similar leaf shape that is not quite as virulent.

I am also not happy with the Pogostemon stellatus on the rear left. A suggestion for another type of plant would be appreciated

cheers


----------



## jimwalsh (16 Apr 2013)

measured the output from the peristaltic pumps bang on 30ml per pump! its dosing this once a day at 4 o clock

there is an electronic timer and clock which allows a variable dose once a day

the dual pump was a bargain from ebay £40 I am well pleased

now for some auto water changer action and I can sit back and let it get on with itself!


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Apr 2013)

jimwalsh said:


> Can someone suggest a replacement plant that has a similar leaf shape that is not quite as virulent.


Maybe some crypts there, some of them have a nice colours too to contrast with the greens!


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Apr 2013)

jimwalsh said:


> the dual pump was a bargain from ebay £40 I am well pleased


Got a link? cheers


----------



## jimwalsh (16 Apr 2013)

LondonDragon said:


> Got a link? cheers


 
 TWIN BATTERY OPERATED PERISTALTIC CHEMICAL DOSING PUMP | eBay

I think it was a homemade job but it seems to do the job


----------



## jimwalsh (16 Apr 2013)

my cabinet is very full


----------



## Steve Smith (18 Apr 2013)

Now featured on the UKAPS facebook page


----------



## Gary Nelson (18 Apr 2013)

SteveUK said:


> Now featured on the UKAPS facebook page



Congratulations Jim


----------



## jimwalsh (18 Apr 2013)

thanks guys! what a surprise to login to facebook and see it this morning


----------



## Deano3 (18 Apr 2013)

congrats and deserved looks great


----------



## Claire (18 Apr 2013)

Looking great! I was looking for some inspiration for my corner and here it is...


----------



## jimwalsh (18 Apr 2013)

Thanks for the kind words everyone it means alot


----------



## t.doyle (19 Apr 2013)

What a beautiful tank. Reading from the start it's clearly visible how you learned as you went! I love the end result though.


----------



## jimwalsh (3 May 2013)




----------



## jimwalsh (3 May 2013)

Minor update

got rid of swords

added new co2 reactor

moved some stuff around and added new red plants from LFS


----------



## DanMac (4 May 2013)

that tank is full on jurassic park, love it


----------



## jimwalsh (4 May 2013)

thanks Dan

appreciate the comments


----------



## John S (5 May 2013)

Still looking fantastic Jim.


----------



## jimwalsh (7 Jun 2013)

not much change other than growth

got rid of the hygrophilia polysperma


----------



## Gary Nelson (8 Jun 2013)

It looks really nice that Jim... It's grown loads from when I last saw it! Really healthly  lush plants - well done


----------



## jimwalsh (8 Jun 2013)

cheers gary. I do think the shape of the trigon makes a jungle type scape easier. a more minimal scape like yours is much harder to achieve successfully. That is my next goal with this tank, but I am enjoying the scape at the moment and am a bit too busy for a complete strip down.


----------



## John S (8 Jun 2013)

Jim this gets better and better each time you post an update 

Yours and Garys Trigons are two of my favourite tanks on here.


----------



## Andy Thurston (8 Jun 2013)

Sorry wrong place


----------



## jimwalsh (8 Jun 2013)

damn my replacement tmc grobeam has failed again.

I would not recommend this product as I have now had 2 which have both failed.


----------

